# Leftover pork belly burnt ends



## Ron’s Pit-A-Full BBQ (Jun 24, 2021)

Does anyone have any ideas of how to repurpose leftover smoked pork belly burnt ends? I was think of grinding some to grill as patties but not sure if I should add anything to the grind mixture. Thanks!


----------



## kruizer (Jun 24, 2021)

If they have been seasoned and sauced like typical burnt ends, I would not add any additional seasoning. But that's just me.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 24, 2021)

Ron’s Pit-A-Full BBQ said:


> Does anyone have any ideas of how to repurpose leftover smoked pork belly burnt ends? I was think of grinding some to grill as patties but not sure if I should add anything to the grind mixture. Thanks!
> View attachment 501159




Wait... how did you have leftover PBBEs??!?!

Never heard of such a thing! 

Just kidding of course as they're usually gobbled up. I made a batch the other day and I too have some left over. My plan is just to reheat them in the foil pan in the oven. 

You definitely won't need to add any fat to them. Depending on how you seasoned/sauced/glazed them.. that will all affect the flavor of your final product. 

Hopefully someone has done this before and has a good answer! Otherwise post up what you end up doing with them.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 24, 2021)

Man I love PBBE so much I’d warm them up as is and eat daily till gone. I’d think you could use them in some kind of Asian stir fry with a sweet sauce and some veggies.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 24, 2021)

Freeze in lunch size portions and enjoy later.......


----------



## OldSmoke (Jun 25, 2021)

They freeze great. Slice them and they make great sliders with a bit of slaw.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2021)

I agree with 

 OldSmoke
, sliders with a bit of slaw. Just vac pack & freeze them in individual portions, then reheat for the sliders when you feel like a quick snack.
Al


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 25, 2021)

They could also go well in a side dish of baked beans.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2021)

I'd probably just heat them up & eat them, before anybody else notices them!!!
Watch out for the Ranger!!!

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 25, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> I agree with
> 
> OldSmoke
> , sliders with a bit of slaw. Just vac pack & freeze them in individual portions, then reheat for the sliders when you feel like a quick snack.
> Al


You mean like this.....






Or this the slaw is under the slices.....


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 25, 2021)

Or one more for ya.....Put the in a hot fry pan to sear and pair them with a sunny side egg like this......


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 25, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Man I love PBBE so much I’d warm them up as is and eat daily till gone. I’d think you could use them in some kind of Asian stir fry with a sweet sauce and some veggies.


I will second the Asian style......

Sauteed in a Korean BBQ sauce and then put over a bed of rice, cabbage then dressed with green onions, Sseeds, sweet soy, and Sriracha Aioli.....this is MONEY!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 25, 2021)

Well, I am old school.  
Left over PBBEs, a couple of sunnyside ups, and  toast for breakfast sounds like it would hit the spot.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 25, 2021)

Ok I promise I will stop after these two.........
soften them with in a fry pan with a little chicken broth and maple syrup, once caramelized, put them on the plate then put a bit of butter in the same fry pan, drop a a couple of little maters and an sunny side egg.....






Here is the final idea....chop them little, fry in a pan then over home made CI Mac!!!






Or, no pic but over your fav salad......

OK I promise I'll stop after this.....left over pork belly (any kind) is about the most versatile protein for left overs there is!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> OK I promise I'll stop after this.....left over pork belly (any kind) is about the most versatile protein for left overs there is!!!




Don't stop now!!
I got plenty of Gigs of space left on this thing!!!

Bear


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 25, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Don't stop now!!
> I got plenty of Gigs of space left on this thing!!!
> 
> Bear


Ok Bear you twisted my arm....the encore.....

Homemade cauliflower cheese (smoked gouda) soup with seared pork belly burnt end pieces & herb focaccia bread sticks!!!  Yes it has bacon in it too.......This is SICK GOOD!


----------



## Ron’s Pit-A-Full BBQ (Jun 30, 2021)

So now I have the PBBE’s ground and mixed with smoked Gouda cheese. I’m gonna make patties and serve it like I would a PP sandwich. Kings Hawaiian Buns, pickles and slaw. I’m torn between grilling them on a charcoal grill or a cast iron pan. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ron’s Pit-A-Full BBQ (Jun 30, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> Ok Bear you twisted my arm....the encore.....
> 
> Homemade cauliflower cheese (smoked gouda) soup with seared pork belly burnt end pieces & herb focaccia bread sticks!!!  Yes it has bacon in it too.......This is SICK GOOD!
> View attachment 501273


Thank You for picking out the cheese for me!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 30, 2021)

Ron’s Pit-A-Full BBQ said:


> Thank You for picking out the cheese for me!


You are welcome, that cheese is pure flavor all around!

FYI, I would sear those patties in a CI pan.....I think the CI will sear better than the grill..Man those are going to be flavor town!


----------



## Ron’s Pit-A-Full BBQ (Jun 30, 2021)

CI, the crispy bits were yummy!


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 30, 2021)

Nailed IT. I’m going to have to try that!


----------

